# [Video] How To Break In a Megaminx, 1200 Turns Per Minute!



## drewsopchak (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## emolover (Jul 4, 2011)

Or just loosen it alot, do the megaminx edge mod, use the AV corner mod, Lubix(shock oil) the core, set to correct tensions.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 4, 2011)

I enjoy this


----------



## Owen (Jul 4, 2011)

I would imagine that it would create a lot of plastic dust or melting.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 4, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> cool eh?


 
Very! Was thinking about doing something like this for my 3x3x3s. The drill idea is simple and cheap (if you already have one in your shed that is. Which I don't). And just using a center cap as a bit is ingenious. A+.

My new Mefferts Minx is already a very good turner after some simple modding though.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 4, 2011)

That's very cool, but does it make enough of a difference to be worth it?


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 4, 2011)

emolover said:


> Or just loosen it alot, do the megaminx edge mod, use the AV corner mod, Lubix(shock oil) the core, set to correct tensions.


 
No, there is no substitute for worn in mf8. I do like the av mod on it too.



Owen said:


> I would imagine that it would create a lot of plastic dust or melting.


 
Just like dust gathers after months of solving and wearing in.

I average 1:15 with a worn in, modded mf8 and this set up was quite cheap for me personally. I can do about 6 months of breaking in solves. In about two hours on this machine.


----------



## Jostle (Jul 4, 2011)

How about melting?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm guessing one would put lube in first right?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 5, 2011)

Holy crap I remember talking to you at Cornell O_O.

Funny video.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I going to go buy a Megaminx and thousands of dollars of equipment so I can do this.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 5, 2011)

20 tps that is


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 5, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> I average 1:15 with a worn in, modded mf8 and this set up was quite cheap for me personally. I can do about 6 months of breaking in solves. In about two hours on this machine.


 
Please stop double/triple posting.
Simply use the "Edit" button then resubmit your post.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 5, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> I think I going to go buy a Megaminx and thousands of dollars of equipment so I can do this.


 
You can buy a drill on Amazon for about $22, the Mega for $10, and just use your hand to hold it. There you have a broken in megaminx for less than $50.

And if I remember grade school math, 22 < 1000(s)


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 5, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> 20 tps that is


 4 rps


----------



## Bapao (Jul 5, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> 4 rps


 
How did you get the center cap attached to the drill bit btw?


----------



## Owen (Jul 5, 2011)

Woah, you are the guy from Cornell Spring 2011... The one who won pyraminx.

I didn't recognize you!


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 5, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> I'm guessing one would put lube in first right?


 
no, since the lube would probably wear away very quickly when its turning that fast, and the cube breaks in better when its tight and unlubed.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 5, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> no, since the lube would probably wear away very quickly when its turning that fast, and the cube breaks in better when its tight and unlubed.


 
Without lube, wouldn't it be more likely to melt, though?


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 5, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Without lube, wouldn't it be more likely to melt, though?


 
i talked to andrew (maker of this video) and he said melting wasnt a problem at all suprisingly, just lots of black dust to clean out after. I guess just dont leave it running all day and you should be fine


----------



## Godmil (Jul 5, 2011)

using the spare center cap was pretty clever. well done.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 5, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> How did you get the center cap attached to the drill bit btw?


 
I used 5 minute apoxy. It's a common type of glue. It's very hard, like plastic.


----------



## a cool guy (Jul 6, 2011)

wow..... that's quite extreme. Poor cube, lol.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 8, 2011)

a cool guy said:


> wow..... that's quite extreme. Poor cube, lol.


 
Lol today I sanded his parts!


----------



## mistressofnone (Feb 21, 2012)

sorry for the bump.. but i have a question, can i do this with a hand-drill?


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 21, 2012)

Very cool, but breaking in via solving is better imo. It's equal on all sides and you can practise. My MF8 minx just have different springs and some CRC/Maru and people who tried it liked it. The only problem with it is it's a bit slippery and with that many faces I tend to screw up when regripping.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 21, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Very cool, but breaking in via solving is better imo. It's equal on all sides and you can practise. My MF8 minx just have different springs and some CRC/Maru and people who tried it *loved *it. The only problem with it is it's a bit slippery and with that many faces I tend to screw up when regripping.


 
Yep, this guy's megaminx is the shiznit.


----------

